# Wolfgang Uber Rinseless UK supplier



## Zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello all,

as I'm nearing the end of my ONR stock, I wanted to try the WG Uber rinseless due to the good reviews I read about it.

However, can't seem to find a UK store that stocks it?

I've tried CYC, Elite car care, Ebay UK, Amazon UK.

Any pointers would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Motorgeek ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't see it on Motorgeek but I would try contacting them as they could get it in.


----------



## Zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent them an email..

I find it surprising that something so widely known in the community isn't stocked in the UK?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

They stock pinnacle and Blackfire rinse less.Doubt there's mUchida between them


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Could always try Adams Rinseless Wash, awesome product  :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

They don’t always respond on email, you need to give them a call. They’ll be the only people who can bring it in for you. 

Or you can order it from autogeek yourself but postage would be prohibitive. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

So I've also emailed the US main supplier (palm beach motoring) to ask if they have UK suppliers. Still no answer.

Anyone interested in a group buy and shipping to UK?


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Zeddd said:


> So I've also emailed the US main supplier (palm beach motoring) to ask if they have UK suppliers. Still no answer.
> 
> Anyone interested in a group buy and shipping to UK?


I Think Palm Beach Motoring are suppliers of BLACKFIRE and PINACLE also.Which Motorgeek are one good retailer.
BB


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Roll up & Shine


----------

